# If You Want a Thing Bad Enough...



## Cowgirl

If you want a thing bad enough
To go out and fight for it
Work day and night for it
Give up your time and your peace and your sleep for it
If only your desire of it
Makes you mad enough, never to tire of it
Makes you hold all things tawdry and cheap for it
If life seems all empty and useless without it
And all you scheme and you dream is about it
If gladly you'll sweat for it, fret for it, plan for it
Lose all your terror of devil or man for it
If you'll simply go after the thing that you want
With all your capacity
Strength, hope and confidence; stern pertinacity
If neither cold poverty; famished and gaunt
Nor sickness nor pain of body or brain
Can turn you away from the thing that you want
If dogged and grim you besiege and beset it
You'll get it!



I'm not sure who wrote that....


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *KaZamm....:shrug: *



  Oh, he will NEVER live that down.



Actually, the poem is called 'The Will To Win' and was written by Berton Braley.


----------



## Cowgirl

Wow, I posted this almost 7 years ago.  Still a good poem...


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Cowgirl said:


> Wow, I posted this almost 7 years ago.  Still a good poem...



Yes it is. It even has a $10.00 word in there that makes dictionary.com familiar all over again. Pertinacity?


----------

